# Help..  7 Day Old Baby..



## PDizzle (Oct 2, 2006)

Well  I think a few of my plants dried up due to underwatering but I have made sure that isnt the problem now.  A couple of the plants are have yellow ends and such and I am wondering whats wrong?

The first two pictures are of the sick plant..  The next two are pictures of my biggest plant thus far and I think it looks healthy..

Tell me what ya think!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ftw2012 (Oct 2, 2006)

are you using any nutes?  and its better to underwater then overwater...be sure not to overwater.


----------



## PDizzle (Oct 3, 2006)

no nutes..  i know not to overwater as to why I think two of my other little ones died..  any other suggestions?


----------



## ftw2012 (Oct 3, 2006)

you might want to wait for the pros on this one....but what kind of soil do you have them in?   do you know the ph?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 3, 2006)

*Whats up PD. How hot is it in your room? How far do ya have the light away? *


----------



## astra007 (Oct 3, 2006)

first 2 look like heat prob like tbg says and do ya have drain holes in those cups?  fill with ph'ed water or distilled water on the top and let it seep down, it will drain out a bit on bottom - that great.  stick yer pinky down the side of the cup and if it is dry for an inch down, give it water.  they use alot at this point.  dont let the water hit the seedling top.


----------



## PDizzle (Oct 3, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> first 2 look like heat prob like tbg says and do ya have drain holes in those cups?  fill with ph'ed water or distilled water on the top and let it seep down, it will drain out a bit on bottom - that great.  stick yer pinky down the side of the cup and if it is dry for an inch down, give it water.  they use alot at this point.  dont let the water hit the seedling top.



I have the light about 2 inches away..  Ill raise a little..  Soil is the All Purpose Potting Soil.  I do have drain holes at the bottom.  Ill see if moving the light up helps any..


----------



## astra007 (Oct 3, 2006)

a 400w?  2"?  no sheild?  GET IT UP TO 18"  noticed i yelled  sorry.


----------



## PDizzle (Oct 3, 2006)

no no no..  this is that wally world setup right now.. then im going to switch to the 400w HPS when they get needed..  lol..  im not that stupid.. come on astra..


----------



## justawannabe (Oct 4, 2006)

I've never seen all purpose potting soil look that clumpy in a pot.   You may have a compaction issue, cause I dont recognize any perlite in the cups either.


----------



## PDizzle (Oct 4, 2006)

so your suggesting adding perilite and you think that could solve the problem?  i thought that would solve keeping water moisture in the soil but nothing related to the leaves browing like they are..  maybe I am wrong?  can anyone else chime in and help?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 4, 2006)

PDizzle said:
			
		

> so your suggesting adding perilite and you think that could solve the problem? i thought that would solve keeping water moisture in the soil but nothing related to the leaves browing like they are.. maybe I am wrong? can anyone else chime in and help?


*Whats up PD. Perlite helps with drainage and yes your soil does look real clumpy. When ya transplant add some perlite in with the soil so ya have better drainage and some air flow for the roots. Anyone else wanna toss in thier 2 cents? *


----------



## justawannabe (Oct 4, 2006)

PDizzle said:
			
		

> so your suggesting adding perilite and you think that could solve the problem?  i thought that would solve keeping water moisture in the soil but nothing related to the leaves browing like they are..  maybe I am wrong?  can anyone else chime in and help?



Im suggesting that poor draining soil has a tendency to loose its O2 content and sends it sour.  You can check that by unpotting the rootball and having a sniff of the soil at the bottom of the cup.  Once the soil goes sour, root rot sets in and the plant can no longer uptake nutrients like it needs to.   You start to see deficiencies.  Brown spots are common, as are a yellowing of the lower growth.  May resemble -N, and -P, because it is, but its from poor soil and not from lack of nutrition.


----------



## justawannabe (Oct 5, 2006)

hey Pdizzle, you PM box is full....
heres my reply to ya
"Thats the only soil I buy and I've never had an issue with it. The issue most have with preferted soil is feeding their plants to soon. Never feed until the seed leaves turn yellow. for some that may take 1 week and others it could take 4. Always start at 1/4 stregnth ferts and use the indoor amount (which is normally 1tsp per gallon of water so you'd start with 1/4 tsp per gallon)"


----------



## PDizzle (Oct 9, 2006)

ok so i believe you are definately right..  i am leaving now to get the right soil but here are my babies as of right now..  the two that were in the clumpy soil are getting worse as to why i think that the soil is the problem..  the biggest plant that is in that soil has browinsh spots on the top leaves as you can see in the picture..  the others in the other type of organic soil seem to be nice and green..  the seed leafs on the bottom are getting yellow (in pic) so that means it needs some ferts right?  as for those I only have the advance ferts from fox farms (open sesame, beastie bloomz, and cha ching) as i bought those in mistake for the others... i heard these will still work?  is this correct?

thanks for all help!
PDizzle

(1st pic biggest plant with spots forming (clumpy soil), 2nd pic of other plant problems (clumpy soil), 3rd pic and so on pics of the others that look healthy in the other organic soil that has some perilite..  the seed leafs in these look yellow so nutrients?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 9, 2006)

No they don't need ferts. they need good soil, but at this stage its iffy if they will pull through.
The cheap clumpy soil is prolly PH'd whacked.
I hope you can transplant them carefully into quality soil. you don't need ferts until about the 3rd node worth of growth. week 2-3 depending on vigor of growth.

Its normal for the "seed leafs" to yellow and die off, they served there purpose and is up to the true leaves now.


----------



## PDizzle (Oct 9, 2006)

ok thanks mutt..  so i am transplanting them into the soil i just purchased..  not no bad walmart crap this time.. (yes i learned from my mistake..  )..  when do you suggest a transplant to the 3 gallon pots if they make it that far?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 9, 2006)

I ussually let the plant let me know. I go from tiny starter ones to 1 gallon then 3 gallon. I transplant 1 week prior to flower into its final pot tho. That way it has a week to recover.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 9, 2006)

and I see you eyeballin my reply stoney.  
(he hates tranplantin)


----------



## PDizzle (Oct 9, 2006)

lol.. yeah me too.. i transplanted the clumpy old soil to the new soil and the roots were all the way through..  i hope i didnt hurt them too bad..  hopefully i can get some of them to live on..  wish me luck..


----------



## pranicfever (Oct 9, 2006)

if it makes you feel better the grow before the one i'm doing now, I killed 5 seedlings, still not sure how.. but thats my luck... and and the one before that i had 2 small plants.. i left for a weekend and they died.


----------



## PDizzle (Oct 10, 2006)

well i still have about 7 healthy looking babies..  hopefully i can get them up to the flowering stage to experience it in my first grow..


----------



## PDizzle (Oct 11, 2006)

after transplanting in new soil they all seem to growing fast now.. the new leaves forming look healthy so tell me what you think now..  will they make it?  

1st pic is of a healthy one..


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 15, 2006)

I think the soil you have when over watered turned into a brick. It stunts the plants and they don`t grow. Once this happens the plant probally never will come out enough to even come close to the potential in size it could have grown. It gets stunted and its not going to grow much. When u get plants started in the right conditions  they will jump out of the starting box and thats the ones that grow to large plants. All new growers have to go through the growing pains of learning.  We all started where you are but we either have overcome or given up. Every year it gets better till you are confident and you don`t worry any more because you no yourplants will be large. Slim


----------



## PDizzle (Oct 18, 2006)

Noticed I have been updating this as a grow journal when I should have been doing it in the other section..  check here for future updates: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5858


----------

